# Canadian Haunted Attractions Conference 2012 Dates Announced



## HauntCanada (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey everyone! Just a quick note to let you know that dates for the 2012 Canadian Haunted Attactions Conference have been chosen. Mark your calendars for May 25-27, 2012. Location in Ontario TBA. Bookmark our website, located at www.canadahaunts.ca for up-to-date information.

The 3rd annual event has been expanded to include a Horror & Paranormal segment, and we are working to also add a Face & Body Art component.

Submissions of interest from exhibitors, presenters, and sponsors are now being accepted. Email [email protected] for more information.

Thanks!

Matthew


----------

